# Lip grips?



## Anonymous (Jun 1, 2007)

Well justfishn and I have been thinking on getting these. My question is, how many of you use them? Do you like them? Not looking to spend a lot. Seen a Berkly lip grip for $30.00. This don't tell the wait but we mostly want it to better grip the fish.




fishnfever


----------



## Jim (Jun 1, 2007)

If I remember correctly Xmytruck has one and uses it for Pike. He fishes those animlas in the sudbury River. He purchased it after almost losing a finger or two lol!

They do work in terms of grabbing the fish and holding them securly. I have used his. This will also help Justfishn!

Dont forget to print the Dick's coupon and save $10 off it.


----------



## JustFishN (Jun 1, 2007)

jimmyt said:


> If I remember correctly Xmytruck has one and uses it for Pike. He fishes those animlas in the sudbury River. He purchased it after almost losing a finger or two lol!
> 
> They do work in terms of grabbing the fish and holding them securly. I have used his. This will also help Justfishn!
> 
> Dont forget to print the Dick's coupon and save $10 off it.



I was wondering IF they would help me with my "issues" LOL 
We are going to Dick's tonight so I have a feeling we are getting some... and I need new gloves...the ones I have are too thin.


----------



## cjensen (Jun 1, 2007)

I like those grips when I'm fishing for northern, walleye, i guess anything that could possibly bite my finger off. I've never used em for non-toothy fish. I'm too clumsy to trust myself with another piece of equipment that may or may not float.


----------



## Anonymous (Jun 8, 2007)

Any body have or use one of these?

https://www.basspro.com/webapp/wcs/..._89336_100011004_100000000_100011000_100-11-4


I have not purchased any thing yet. I do like this a little pricey but it could be worse. I like the fact that it also weighs the fish as well.

any feed back is great,
fishnfever


----------



## Jim (Jun 8, 2007)

fishnfever said:


> Any body have or use one of these?
> 
> https://www.basspro.com/webapp/wcs/..._89336_100011004_100000000_100011000_100-11-4
> 
> ...



I have it and like it allot. It is accurate too!


----------



## Anonymous (Jun 9, 2007)

Just came back from Dick's. They didn't have it  so I will just wait until BPS opens in November.



fishnfever


----------



## Jim (Jun 9, 2007)

fishnfever said:


> Just came back from Dick's. They didn't have it  so I will just wait until BPS opens in November.
> 
> 
> 
> fishnfever



Did you happen to notice if anything fishing was on sale this week?


----------



## Anonymous (Jun 9, 2007)

I noticed that all RAPALA crank baits were 2 for $10. I didn't notice any really big bargains this week. I also think that the RAPALA sale ended today not sure though.


fishnfever


----------

